# english speaking GP in public system



## cecilia (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi, I was wondering if anybody could help me with this.
I have a friend that doesn't speak spanish, and he needs a primary care Dr in the costa, preferable between torremolinos and mijas, in the public system

Does anybody know of such a person?, english speaking Dr in the public system?

thanks!
cecilia


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

A number clinics have interpreters; some doctors can speak English but in our experience there are not that many.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

cecilia_MD said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anybody could help me with this.
> I have a friend that doesn't speak spanish, and he needs a primary care Dr in the costa, preferable between torremolinos and mijas, in the public system
> 
> Does anybody know of such a person?, english speaking Dr in the public system?
> ...


In the public system surely you have to go to the health centre that corresponds to you, and also to the doctor that you have been allocated? In my health centre you are allocated a doctor, but then you can change for what ever reason - timetable, prefer a doctor of the same sex etc.
What I'm saying is that as far as I know you can't choose the health centre, but you may be able to change your doctor, so your friend needs to go and ask if there is a doctor that speaks English or if there are interpreters available in the timetable that s/he has.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I found several - we lived in Benamadena and the local Spanish health centre had several - if not all doctors that spoke English, in varying degrees, but all could sort out a medical problem. The same in the hospitals, which as Thrax pointed out, would have interpreters. There are also several private clinics with bi/trilingual doctors. Its all very much like the UK, altho there seem to be more private doctors, altho that could be that they advertise and become more noticeable 

So your friend needs to register with the local health centre

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> In the public system surely you have to go to the health centre that corresponds to you, and also to the doctor that you have been allocated? In my health centre you are allocated a doctor, but then you can change for what ever reason - timetable, prefer a doctor of the same sex etc.
> What I'm saying is that as far as I know you can't choose the health centre, but you may be able to change your doctor, so your friend needs to go and ask if there is a doctor that speaks English or if there are interpreters available in the timetable that s/he has.


that's how it works around here, too

but apparently it's different in Andalucía - the OP has put this link on another thread Libre eleccin de mdico y centro - Servicio Andaluz de Salud


I haven't had a read of it yet though, to see just how much freedom of choice there really is


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> that's how it works around here, too
> 
> but apparently it's different in Andalucía - the OP has put this link on another thread Libre eleccin de mdico y centro - Servicio Andaluz de Salud
> 
> ...


Ahh OK.
I had heard of this, but hadn't realised that it wasn't just the doctor you could choose, but also the centre.
Thanks!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> that's how it works around here, too
> 
> but apparently it's different in Andalucía - the OP has put this link on another thread Libre eleccin de mdico y centro - Servicio Andaluz de Salud
> 
> ...


I was in Andalucia!! and its the same as the UK - as long as you have the correct paperwork!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I was in Andalucia!! and its the same as the UK - as long as you have the correct paperwork!
> 
> Jo xxx


I've had a quick read of it now - & although it says that you can choose - it also says that your choice can be denied & they don't have to tell you why


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I've had a quick read of it now - & although it says that you can choose - it also says that your choice can be denied & they don't have to tell you why



You can choose and they can refuse. Logic says you need to choose a healthcentre close to you - those trying to choose one that isnt may well be refused - why would anyone want a doctor a million miles away and why would a doctor want a patient a million miles away???? So most health centres will take you on if you have the correct paperwork - I guess the only thing that may put them off is how costly you're history suggests you are??? Altho thats the "unspoken"!!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I've had a quick read of it now - & although it says that you can choose - it also says that your choice can be denied & they don't have to tell you why



In my area they always deny requests for change. The doctor you want to change to has to sign an agreement to take you on as a new patient, and they always refuse to sign. They're not willing to take on extra work.


----------



## cecilia (Mar 25, 2013)

*changing health centre*



Pesky Wesky said:


> In the public system surely you have to go to the health centre that corresponds to you, and also to the doctor that you have been allocated? In my health centre you are allocated a doctor, but then you can change for what ever reason - timetable, prefer a doctor of the same sex etc.
> What I'm saying is that as far as I know you can't choose the health centre, but you may be able to change your doctor, so your friend needs to go and ask if there is a doctor that speaks English or if there are interpreters available in the timetable that s/he has.


ahhhhhhh, this is exactly what enrages me, as I'm a patient advocate and many of the people I advise have this problem, they tell them that they can't change health centre, then I go with the regulation, and here is no problem!.

the SAS regulation says clearly that every patient has the right to choose: GP. pediatrician, health centre, specialist and hospital. Here:Libre eleccin de mdico de familia y pediatra - Servicio Andaluz de Salud

you can choose, I live in the costa and my children's ped is in malaga. I didn't like the ones in my Health centre and I changed to malaga, and now I have a great pediatrician.

so in summary: you can change Health centre, the only limit is that the doctor's quota is not full.


----------



## cecilia (Mar 25, 2013)

jojo said:


> I found several - we lived in Benamadena and the local Spanish health centre had several - if not all doctors that spoke English, in varying degrees, but all could sort out a medical problem. The same in the hospitals, which as Thrax pointed out, would have interpreters. There are also several private clinics with bi/trilingual doctors. Its all very much like the UK, altho there seem to be more private doctors, altho that could be that they advertise and become more noticeable
> 
> So your friend needs to register with the local health centre
> 
> Jo xxx


This are GREAT news!, thanks so much!, as they live in fuengirola but bear benalmadea, this is great!.
they tried the interpreters, but said that didn't work for them (I don't know why).
They don't want to go private as on of them has a fairly complex disease, best treated in the public system.

Thanks!!!:clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

cecilia_MD said:


> This are GREAT news!, thanks so much!, as they live in fuengirola but bear benalmadea, this is great!.
> they tried the interpreters, but said that didn't work for them (I don't know why).
> They don't want to go private as on of them has a fairly complex disease, best treated in the public system.
> 
> Thanks!!!:clap2:



The actual healthcentre we used was in Torrequebrada (a suburb of Benalmadena) - which is the Fuengirola side of Benal - so maybe????

Jo xxx


----------



## cecilia (Mar 25, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I've had a quick read of it now - & although it says that you can choose - it also says that your choice can be denied & they don't have to tell you why


where? I might be wrong but in the BOJA it says that they can deny the claim if the quota's full, if you are outside the "distrito sanitario", or if there are too many pts in the health centre (summer in the costa).

Then it says that even thought they deny it, you can appeal to central services. furthermore, if they don't answer within 45 days you can consider it granted by "silencio administrativo"

ORDEN de 9 de junio de 1999, por la que se regula el procedimiento de libre elección y se establecen las normas de asignación de médico general y pediatra en la Comunidad Autónoma de Andalucía.

apparently (and I've never tried this, you can do it online with the digital certificate. 
I´ll try tonight and let you know!


----------



## cecilia (Mar 25, 2013)

jojo said:


> The actual healthcentre we used was in Torrequebrada (a suburb of Benalmadena) - which is the Fuengirola side of Benal - so maybe????
> 
> Jo xxx


yes, that is great! thanks!


----------



## cecilia (Mar 25, 2013)

jojo said:


> You can choose and they can refuse. Logic says you need to choose a healthcentre close to you - those trying to choose one that isnt may well be refused - why would anyone want a doctor a million miles away and why would a doctor want a patient a million miles away???? So most health centres will take you on if you have the correct paperwork - I guess the only thing that may put them off is how costly you're history suggests you are??? Altho thats the "unspoken"!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Not a millon mile away!, but hey, being from argentina distances are different for me!!, I go to malaga from torremolinos, and that's nothing for me!!


----------



## cecilia (Mar 25, 2013)

*I did it!!*

ja!, I changed my GP via digital certificate, great!,first it shows the doctor of the health centre that corresponds to you, but al also shows the other centres in your your municipality.
if you wan to choose another you can go to the healthcare centre (where the problems begin)
then it lists all the gps in the health centre that you choose, you click and voila!!
that's it!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

cecilia_MD said:


> ja!, I changed my GP via digital certificate, great!,first it shows the doctor of the health centre that corresponds to you, but al also shows the other centres in your your municipality.
> if you wan to choose another you can go to the healthcare centre (where the problems begin)
> then it lists all the gps in the health centre that you choose, you click and voila!!
> that's it!


We've only just got computers in our consultorio !


----------

